# Please add a Grown & Sexy Forum!!!!!



## krikit96 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hell if Michael Jackson got his own forum, the grown & sexy need their own too. For people who are easily offended, they can just stay the hell out of it... for the youngins, there should be a feature to put an automatic block on it...for age appropriate people only. Don't we all have to put in our birthdates when you first sign up anyways?

There are women all over this forum that are mature and want to discuss this very natural part of life with other women anonymously... freely... How can we make this happen ladies???

Now we are running around talking in code, if we don't understand or want to hear ideas of things we can do to spice up our marriages/relationships we gotta ask for a PM and hope we can get the answer... If we are paying for a site, why not add the things we WANT? I'm sure if a poll was taken, the response would be overwhelming... 

Is this a possibility??? Or a useless plea???


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 7, 2009)

It won't happen.


----------



## Keen (Dec 7, 2009)

Someone asks this question at least once a month.  Everyone always get the same answer.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 7, 2009)

It's been asked before.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## soulie (Dec 7, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Hell if Michael Jackson got his own forum, the grown & sexy need their own too. For people who are easily offended, they can just stay the hell out of it... for the youngins, there should be a feature to put an automatic block on it...for age appropriate people only. Don't we all have to put in our birthdates when you first sign up anyways?
> 
> There are women all over this forum that are mature and want to discuss this very natural part of life with other women anonymously... freely... How can we make this happen ladies???
> 
> ...


 
Disclaimer:  I am not an official spokeswoman for LHCF.  However, my guess is no.  Beverly (THE OWNER) has the final say, and my understanding is that she prefer that LHCF take a higher road.

PS:  BHM has a rather explicit sex forum; you might prefer it for "spice up" suggestions.


----------



## QT (Dec 7, 2009)

It would be nice to have forums that I don't have to sugar coat what I want to ask.


----------



## lowridin76 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't think it would necessarily have to be a raunchy forum, but I would still think that some pretty strict ground rules would have to be in place. Also, the mods would probably really have to be on top of their game. I could see how it could go down the wrong road also, though.


----------



## soulie (Dec 7, 2009)

1969inthesunshine said:


> I don't think it would necessarily have to be a raunchy forum, but I would still think that some pretty strict ground rules would have to be in place. Also, the mods would probably really have to be on top of their game. I could see how it could go down the wrong road also, though*.*


 
Exactly.  It's a slippery slope comparable to companies that initiate "casual dress" policies.  Little by little the standard slides until people are coming to work in cutoffs and tank tops - which would be like the proposed forum achieving "raunchiness".


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 7, 2009)

There used to be an adults only forum on this board. It was removed and is not coming back.


----------



## Keen (Dec 7, 2009)

MizAvalon said:


> There used to be an adults only forum on this board. It was removed and is not coming back.


 
I think a lot of the people who were around for that forum can understand why it's never coming. There are some judgemental folks up in here.


----------



## soulfusion (Dec 7, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Hell if Michael Jackson got his own forum, the grown & sexy need their own too. For people who are easily offended, *they can just stay the hell out of it*... for the youngins, there should be a feature to put an automatic block on it...for age appropriate people only. Don't we all have to put in our birthdates when you first sign up anyways?



Chile please. When has that ever happened?


----------



## robot. (Dec 7, 2009)

soulie said:


> Disclaimer:  I am not an official spokeswoman for LHCF.  However, my guess is no.  Beverly (THE OWNER) has the final say, and my understanding is that s*he prefer that LHCF take a higher road*.
> 
> PS:  BHM has a rather explicit sex forum; you might prefer it for "spice up" suggestions.



That implies that sex is a "lower road," when it isn't.


----------



## soulie (Dec 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> That implies that sex is a "lower road," when it isn't.


 
After I posted, I wondered who would say that.    That is not my intended implication - I was referring to the excessively prurient content that tends to be at the lower end of the "slippery slope".


----------



## firecracker (Dec 7, 2009)

High road, low road whateva! Talk dirty in code or by sign language but aint no spicey saucy salty arse sex gettin no spot light round these parts.  







We skantafied oh i mean sanctafied!  Lol


----------



## soulfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

soulie said:


> After I posted, I wondered who would say that.    That is not my intended implication - *I was referring to the excessively prurient content that tends to be at the lower end of the "slippery slope"*.



Absolutely. And as one who has been around for a while, there is always somebody who takes it there (and beyond).  Always.  I'll admit though, that the thing is, what's offensive is pretty subjective.  Words/phrases/topics that some would consider tacky or vulgar or pushing the envelope or going too far, others would find a-okay (and vice versa).  

Unless the proposed forum had no restriction in content or came with round-the-clock moderation, I don't see it working.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Hell if Michael Jackson got his own forum, the grown & sexy need their own too. For people who are easily offended, they can just stay the hell out of it... for the youngins, there should be a feature to put an automatic block on it...for age appropriate people only. Don't we all have to put in our birthdates when you first sign up anyways?
> 
> There are women all over this forum that are mature and want to discuss this very natural part of life with other women anonymously... freely... *How can we make this happen ladies???*
> 
> ...


 

I see these questions a lot. Have people ever stopped to think that even though we are paying members here, it's still owned by Beverly? If she wants to keep things a certain way on her site, whats wrong with that? I think a Grown & Sexy forum would be cool but we all know, there's always going to be someone that's not going to "act right" (i.e. the Prudes, the Judgemental, or the usual thread killers). 

Keep in mind, you also have the option of creating your own site so you can add what *YOU *want. *Kanyeshrug*


----------



## Stormy (Dec 8, 2009)

Useless plea! I remember the last one.


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Dec 8, 2009)

*I started the Grown & Sexy Challenge over at BHM about a year ago, maybe I'll start it over here as well. My name is Computer Love Queen over there.  But it had nothing to do with age.*


----------



## firecracker (Dec 8, 2009)

Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> *I started the Grown & Sexy Challenge over at BHM about a year ago, maybe I'll start it over here as well. My name is Computer Love Queen over there.  But it had nothing to do with age.*



Dont start no mess and make The Banned. Lol. Then again go head on cuz folks got nine lives and rise from the banned repeatedly round here. Lol. What yall wanna talk about dangalang or pootaytang?


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 8, 2009)

Not going to happen. We have children on the forum. We are not all over 18 here. We have members starting at 13 and younger. Trust me I know.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 8, 2009)

soulie said:


> Disclaimer: I am not an official spokeswoman for LHCF. However, my guess is no. *Beverly (THE OWNER) has the final say, and my understanding is that she prefer that LHCF take a higher road.*
> 
> PS: BHM has a rather explicit sex forum; you might prefer it for "spice up" suggestions.


 

But didn't...... nevermind....

 Let me get out of here before I make the Banned.


----------



## Charz (Dec 8, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> But didn't...... nevermind....
> 
> Let me get out of here before I make the Banned.


 
wow...........


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 8, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> But didn't...... nevermind....
> 
> Let me get out of here before I make the Banned.



.....


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 8, 2009)

Sex is an integral part of the human essence...without the bump and grind none of y'all would be here.... celebrate it! We all do it...or at least know someone who has. It would be like making breathing taboo.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 8, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> But didn't...... nevermind....



Exactly what is that suppose to mean? Tee hee my black ashy arse.  Let me limp my ashy arse outta here b4 I make the banned!


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 8, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> But didn't...... nevermind....
> 
> Let me get out of here before I make the Banned.


 
You know you dead wrong. LOL.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 8, 2009)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Sex is an integral part of the human essence...without the bump and grind none of y'all would be here.... celebrate it! We all do it...or at least know someone who has. It would be like making breathing taboo.


That maybe true but it will not get a spotlight around here.
  Loads of other sites have a grown & sexy forum.  Lhcf does not so folk gotta get their sexual oxygen elsewhere.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> But didn't...... nevermind....
> 
> Let me get out of here before I make the Banned.


That was totally uncalled for


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Dec 18, 2009)

......................


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 18, 2009)

We don't need it. Grown folks on here can't even talk about different parenting styles without insulting and being judgmental of others.  I can see it now: Poster 1: I think a relationship should be monogamous. Poster 2: You can't be talking cause what about that time you said you and your hubby had that threesome with a stripper or Poster 1) Lisa Raye is too old to pose in a men's magazine Poster 2) Some folks (no name but errbody knows who they talking about) talking about Lisa but they let their SO take pics with their arse cheeks spread on top of a motorcycle..and blah blah blah


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 18, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> We don't need it. Grown folks on here can't even talk about different parenting styles without insulting and being judgmental of others.  I can see it now: Poster 1: I think a relationship should be monogamous. Poster 2: You can't be talking cause what about that time you said you and your hubby had that threesome with a stripper or Poster 1) Lisa Raye is too old to pose in a men's magazine Poster 2) Some folks (no name but errbody knows who they talking about) talking about Lisa but they let their SO take pics with their arse cheeks spread on top of a motorcycle..and blah blah blah



Guess the world isn't gray after all.  

I personally like the idea of a Grown & Sexy forum (not that I'd have anything to contribute to it), but oh well.  If that's what it would lead to, I'd rather not.


----------

